# Well this isn't good. (broken elevel sensor)



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

I was driving back home this morning, nothing crazy went over a dip in the road and shortly after red lights went on, on my controller. 

Took off the wheel to inspect and found this 









Everything has been installed new since early February so it worked fine and this is just a random incident. Other side is fine. 

=/


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Sucks dude


----------



## helloterence (May 15, 2010)

I know the feeling. Looks like it broke in a bad spot too; if it were just the arm or the rod, it would be a lot cheaper to replace. I had a tow truck attempt to tow me not even more than 5 hours after I got my sensors installed (they broke both my rear ones). :thumbdown: Hope you get it figured out!


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Post pictures of how you installed it, looks like you had some major torque on those heim joints..


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

Welcome to the club! :banghead:


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

I temporarily reattached it with some glue and seems to do the job for now. 

New sensor on order. Also going to be double checking the mounting.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Not trying to bash accuair products but I think this latest sensor revision is a step backwards. I have had no issues with my older style sensors. The kit has come off and been put on a few different cars now with no issues. The sensors are fairly resilient. I recently installed a kit with newer style sensors on a different car and before we even had everything completely done, 1 of the rear ones and 1 of the front ones snapped in half. The plastic heim joints as compared to the metal balls don't seem as tough to me and the sensor arms are now plastic instead of metal. While it is nice not to have the physical stops on the sensor body, I would gladly trade that for the metal arm and nicer mounting points.


----------

